# Goat Bra - Hah!



## Stacykins

My doe Yoko has refused to wean her Copper Lady. And Lil Cop is more than happy to keep on nursing. She is a chunky little kid as a result! But I want to milk Yoko, and NOT have to keep Copper separated indefinitely. 

First I tried teat tape. It was annoying and a few hours of tenacity meant it got removed by Copper. So I tried bitter apple spray. It must have been yummy stuff to her, she didn't even bat an eye! Then, I separated her completely for over a month. As soon as mother and daughter were reunited...Copper went right back to nursing like she hadn't missed a day. Darn it!

So the last straw is an udder support/goat bra. Yoko's is a size small, but I wish there was an extra small size. It barely fits her, all the straps are at their tightest, which is loose on her. I actually have to loop one of the straps that holds the mesh around the chest strap, then double it back, for it to work. 

But it is working!...so long as it is put on right. My father milked for me last night (work) and didn't loop that strap like I did The slack meant Copper pushed the mesh aside and Yoko was drained this morning. Darn! 

Anyway, here it is in action. I even managed to get a picture of Copper trying to nurse. Access denied!!!!

She seems OK with it, too. It isn't rubbing. She can still run, jump, and do goat things with it on.


----------



## TrinityRanch

:ROFL: Ha!! I'm not sure the bra is even as funny as the story that went along with it!! 
Rofl...! :slapfloor:

But, hey- It does match her color!


----------



## NyGoatMom

:ROFL: If only the general public knew what we go through! LOL :ROFL:


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Happy it works for you, it is cute, does Yoko like her little goat bra? lol


----------



## happybleats

good job!!


----------



## ciwheeles

Lol I've been going through a similar problem with my doeling and her mom, except in my case I need my doeling off because she's too chunky! I tried the tape and that worked but it was to sticky. And tried making an udder bag but it wouldn't stay on. I love this though!! Mind if I use your pics to make my own?


----------



## Stacykins

She doesn't like it, but she does tolerate it. After a few minutes of funny walking and acting annoyed, she acted like it wasn't there.



ciwheeles said:


> Lol I've been going through a similar problem with my doeling and her mom, except in my case I need my doeling off because she's too chunky! I tried the tape and that worked but it was to sticky. And tried making an udder bag but it wouldn't stay on. I love this though!! Mind if I use your pics to make my own?


I don't own the patent, I actually bought it from Heogger's! There may be better pictures out there to give you a better idea of how to make one. I wish I was crafty enough to do it!

Hah, funny that your little doeling is a chunk, too! All that rich milk really makes a kid fill out! But my doeling is almost as tall as her mother, now!


----------



## goat luver 101

Lol!:slapfloor:

Beautiful goats!


----------



## Nubian_Mama

That is adorable! What do they call that thing?


----------



## Nubian_Mama

Nevermind...helps if I pay attention to what you called it  I still love goat bra tho!


----------



## ciwheeles

Stacykins said:


> She doesn't like it, but she does tolerate it. After a few minutes of funny walking and acting annoyed, she acted like it wasn't there.
> 
> I don't own the patent, I actually bought it from Heogger's! There may be better pictures out there to give you a better idea of how to make one. I wish I was crafty enough to do it!
> 
> Hah, funny that your little doeling is a chunk, too! All that rich milk really makes a kid fill out! But my doeling is almost as tall as her mother, now!


Mine is the same way!!! I didn't want to take her off but I got so nervous she was getting too big! It doesn't help either, my pasture is very rich..

Anyway thanks for posting that. I was looking for at least a design or somewhere that sold one but I had no luck till now! I think I'll go get one of their website and save my doeling some stress. Lol


----------



## Paige

Copper really does need to be weaned  What is she? A yearling?! Lol, she is huge, mom must have lots of really great milk for such a fat, sleek, healthy baby!


----------



## NubianFan

In that last pic of the two of them together copper looks so annoyed. She is probably thinking-- the nerve shutting down my milk bar!


----------



## MsScamp




----------



## Stacykins

Paige said:


> Copper really does need to be weaned  What is she? A yearling?! Lol, she is huge, mom must have lots of really great milk for such a fat, sleek, healthy baby!


Haha, she was born in March! Once her brother was sold, she got all the milk Yoko produced. She grew very well as a result!

My father has nicknamed her Piglet, because she really is quite a chunk to hold. She still thinks she is a lap goat, too.

I weighed her the other day, and she is 32lbs. Her mother is 48!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Oh my..... :crazy::laugh::ROFL::ROFL::lol::slapfloor::slapfloor:


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh that is too funny :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
Poor Yoko looks like she got herself caught up in someones laundry :slapfloor:
Copper is stunning by the way , just like her momma


----------



## Stacykins

*sigh*


So frustrating. Copper has figured out how together past the harness. I had it on SO tightly too. Poor Yoko could hardly breathe and Cop still drained her. 

They are separated now. Indefinitely until Cop fracking weans. 

I am more mad than anything. I am not going to dry up Yoko, as I milk her. But I don't want to sell Cop. Separating sucks do hard, too.


----------



## fishin816

Ummmm. Can I ask where you got it at?? It's so funny!!! I am just kinda curious. I don't normally see a goat bra everyday.


----------



## Axykatt

Peggy Sue won't wean either. I thought she would when I stopped letting her babies in the house, but I recently watched her call them to suckle! The crazy part is that both babies are taller than their mama now and nearly lift her in the air to suckle!


----------



## thegoatgirl

I would:

Teat tape Yoko, put duct tape over that so it doesn't pull, put he harness over that, spray peppermint on Yoko's teats/udder, and try that-that's what I had to do for one of my former does, Sygnus.

It worked.


----------



## Texaslass

Lil stinker, trying to nurse, serves her right, lol! 
Your goats are SO pretty! I would LOVE to have such beautiful goats one day. I mean, I have three Nigerian does right now, but the two little ones are somewhat stunted, and I'm a little worried they won't grow to full size, but I'm hoping! And the grown doe is on the small side, and not exactly stunning either. I like fancy colors and she's almost solid black w/ brown eyes. :/ But I love her anyway.


----------



## WillowGem

Goat bra...Bahahahaha!!
:slapfloor:


----------



## littlegoatgirl

LOL!!! ROFL! This jut made my day! It IS a great idea though!


----------



## sweetgoats

Well at least you know you have a good mommy there.


----------



## bbellhbl

I had a dam that wouldn't wean her yearling! had to separate them. The dam still let the daughter nurse a month later...When the dam was about 4 months pregnant she finally weaned the doeling. The dam's mother let her kids nurse forever too.


----------



## ciwheeles

Mine had her daughter separated for over month and still let her nurse. I ended up just drying my doe up. I now feel like as long as the dam has milk there's a pretty good chance she'll just take them back.


----------

